# DeAngelo Collins



## bball2223

What happened to him? I know he entered the draft out of HS but didn't get drafted, does anyone know what happened to him?


----------



## Blink4

i thinked he played overseas a little bit. Never got on an NBA team though. I think he played with a few summer league teams, but idk what hes doing now.


----------



## Ron Mexico

MTV did a "true life" like special on him, and during it he said he was better than Amare Stoudemire.. and was shocked that Amare went #9 to Phoenix


too add insult to injury, Amare won ROY that year


the class of 2002 is filled with lots of disappointments, whose games didn't translate to the Next level, 

but there are some obvious stars in it


----------



## knicksfan

I'd love if my Knicks gave him a summer league tryout.


----------



## bball2223

knicksfan said:


> I'd love if my Knicks gave him a summer league tryout.


As a Knicks fan we don't need another headcase. He sounds full of himself, and too cocky thats almost the last thing we need right now.


----------



## Nimreitz

I doubt he's as full of himself as he was in 2002. Playing in China will probably do that to a person.


----------



## BobbyDigital32

Collins definitely had/has? NBA talent. His character issues is what ****ed him over. I watched that boy completely dominate and destroy my high school team in the playoffs back in '02. If my memory serves me correctly, he faired just as good if not better than Amare at the WacDonalds All-Amarican game that year as well. Too bad the past comes back to haunt you when you beat the snot of one of your old HS teammates.


----------

